# Grrrrrrr..............



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't had a mouse in the house for years. Got up this morning and there were droppings on the stove top and here and there and behind the toaster oven. Spent time with bleach bottle and cleaning up , pulled stove from wall, etc etc. He hasn't gotten into cupboards or drawers yet. At the last minute I lifted the range top, not sure why. I have gas range and the burners are sealed to the top, you only need to lift the top to get to gas piping and electrical , nothing falls inside. Still don't know why I lifted the top but I did. There is a layer of insulation stuff under there and out poked a little grey head with beady eyes. I guess me screaming and leaving the kitchen faster than the speed of sound is pretty funny if you ask Rick. Not so funny in my opinion. Anyway, have traps set everywhere now. I am freaking that what if they made a nest in that stuff and there are babies? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am not looking yet, wait and see if the traps catch anything. I have had the willies all day.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I haven't had a mouse in the house for years. Got up this morning and there were droppings on the stove top and here and there and behind the toaster oven. Spent time with bleach bottle and cleaning up , pulled stove from wall, etc etc. He hasn't gotten into cupboards or drawers yet. At the last minute I lifted the range top, not sure why. I have gas range and the burners are sealed to the top, you only need to lift the top to get to gas piping and electrical , nothing falls inside. Still don't know why I lifted the top but I did. There is a layer of insulation stuff under there and out poked a little grey head with beady eyes. I guess me screaming and leaving the kitchen faster than the speed of sound is pretty funny if you ask Rick. Not so funny in my opinion. Anyway, have traps set everywhere now. I am freaking that what if they made a nest in that stuff and there are babies? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am not looking yet, wait and see if the traps catch anything. I have had the willies all day.


Yikes D, i have that ewww feeling for snakes and bats. Are they live traps? I get willies when people talk about lice or bed bugs. a


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Isn't that killer dog good for anything, Doxie? Oh well, get a cat!

btw, all the grey, fuzzy stuff? Um.....they've already built the nest....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Tawnya, as long as you're looking around, pull out the pan storage drawer on the bottom, if applicable, and look around. I found a second nest there, after finding the "penthouse". I had a "tin cat", a trap that catches them live. You can hear it go off. Always leave it a while after you THINK you have the last one. You usually don't...

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can feel for you, Tawnya!! I saw a mouse, a couple of months ago, and heard what I thought must be a monster rodent in the ceiling. So, I went out and bought about $20 worth of rat poison, all kinda traps, etc. Ended up with one little bitty mouse!! BUT, if you saw one peeking out from the insulation, it's just possible that there's a nest, and tell RICK to start cleaning it out!! He won't think it's so funny, then!!








Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Tawyna,

Trade in the stove!








Our last TT had a mouse and I told DH to trade it!

Works wonders (sure hope we don't get one in our current Outback)









-Hope


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> I haven't had a mouse in the house for years. Got up this morning and there were droppings on the stove top and here and there and behind the toaster oven. Spent time with bleach bottle and cleaning up , pulled stove from wall, etc etc. He hasn't gotten into cupboards or drawers yet. At the last minute I lifted the range top, not sure why. I have gas range and the burners are sealed to the top, you only need to lift the top to get to gas piping and electrical , nothing falls inside. Still don't know why I lifted the top but I did. There is a layer of insulation stuff under there and out poked a little grey head with beady eyes. I guess me screaming and leaving the kitchen faster than the speed of sound is pretty funny if you ask Rick. Not so funny in my opinion. Anyway, have traps set everywhere now. I am freaking that what if they made a nest in that stuff and there are babies? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am not looking yet, wait and see if the traps catch anything. I have had the willies all day.


Yikes D, i have that ewww feeling for snakes and bats. Are they live traps? I get willies when people talk about lice or bed bugs. a
[/quote]
never seen a bed bug...ewww! well, I bought the sticky traps, I stood in Walmart forever deciding.The pkg says "now with Eugenol, a natural anesthetic". Someone said that it's something they breath or absorb when they get stuck that makes them numb or something. I still don't like the dang things but I don't like snap traps as well, yuck to both. My grandaughter sleeps on a hideabed now and when I opened it in her room yesterday for her nap it was covered with droppings. I dang near started bawling, I felt like they were after my baby, shees Tawnya, get a grip! She slept there 3 days ago and they were not there then. Rick used the stove Friday night and no droppings, so they the little buggers arrived SAT or SUN or MON as far as we can tell. So last night we put the traps everywhere! and this moring....nothing. Not even one measly mouse. Found new droppings a foot from one trap this morning, behind the toaster oven again. There is no food for him to get without gnawing thru. I checked and double checked all boxes and bags...nothing. So he must have been looking in his previous place, but it's all been cleaned up. This is driving me crazy! so we'll see how tonight goes.I am putting peanut butter in middle of the sticky traps. I saw some stuff in a bottle at the store that claims to be better than cheese or Peanut butter...anyone tried it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Isn't that killer dog good for anything, Doxie? Oh well, get a cat!
> 
> btw, all the grey, fuzzy stuff? Um.....they've already built the nest....


I have no doubt is Cricket sees it, it's all over for the mouse! she chases squirrels and comes close to catching them. She cornered a feral cat a couple weeks ago and if Rick hadn't gotten to her, the cat would have made mincemeat of her, dang dog has no fear. 
Now, girl you know I can't get a cat! well I could if I wanted to eat, snort, smoke, and shoot up
anithistimines!








I saw a grey head and beady eyes poking up from the stoves fire insulation, didn't take the time to look for gray fuzzy stuff, I was too busy running and screaming like a sissy! yep, that's me! A big fat sissy la la!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Tawnya, as long as you're looking around, pull out the pan storage drawer on the bottom, if applicable, and look around. I found a second nest there, after finding the "penthouse". I had a "tin cat", a trap that catches them live. You can hear it go off. Always leave it a while after you THINK you have the last one. You usually don't...
> 
> Sluggo


Yeah, I pulled the drawer out too Sluggo. My kitchen was tore apart and inspected and cleaned. When you found the nest did it have babies? it's gonna kill me to find babies. I am going to go find more traps today, it'll be overkill, but it's the only thing that'll make me feel better!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> I can feel for you, Tawnya!! I saw a mouse, a couple of months ago, and heard what I thought must be a monster rodent in the ceiling. So, I went out and bought about $20 worth of rat poison, all kinda traps, etc. Ended up with one little bitty mouse!! BUT, if you saw one peeking out from the insulation, it's just possible that there's a nest, and tell RICK to start cleaning it out!! He won't think it's so funny, then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't use poison, if the dang thing dies on the floor, one of the dogs could get it. We used it at the office when I worked and it worked well but there were always dead mice laying around. 
I heard noises in the kitchen last weekend and when I went in there it was quiet, I thought maybe the wind was making the stove vent rattle. Now I know I was wrong! I am going to have the willies all day again today, I need a vacation! yeah, that's it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Tawyna,
> 
> Trade in the stove!
> 
> ...


my friend said same thing!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had them twice a few years back. It came in thru an open cellar door my son left open for hours while he was working on something. I actually saw it running across my steam pipes. That is how it got upstairs once. Check the opening where your gas pipe comes up to the stove, assuming you have a basement and a gas stove









Peanut butter did nothing, I used cheese but needed to change it often. Just remember to wash your hands after handling any traps. Obvioius, I know.

John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doxie - get an exterminator - quickly!

We had a gas stove in storage for a few years while we rented a house that came with appliances provided. A few years later, when we bought our present home, we moved the stove (from storage) into the new kitchen. The first time we fired up the broiler to fix some steaks, we discovered that mice had taken up residence in the oven's insulation at some point in time. And we found out the hard way.

Seems as though mice are not particular where they do their "business." And when we added heat - the odor was horrific - and we couldn't eat the steaks. They tasted like the odor! (Don't worry - I only took a nibble and quickly spit it out.)

There is NO WAY to rid the stove of that odor. All of the insulation would have to be replaced and all surfaces thouroughly sanitized. So my wife got a new stove out of that deal.

So my advice, again, is get an exterminator - quickly - before that little booger can create a similar situation for you. (We now have three permanant resident exterminators - one male and two female Siamese exterminators - if you get my drift!)

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

kjdj said:


> That's the advantage of our weiner-beagle , she makes a great mouser.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I saw an advertisement for these cool traps maded by Decon I think - the mouse goes in, the trap goes off and you never have to see a thing - they are trapped inside a plastic disc and killed instantly - I was thinking about getting a couple of those for the OB - our cats patrol the house.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Ace Hardware carries one that electrocutes them. People I work with have used them and are pleased. There was nothing to prevent small hands from getting inside so I did not try it. I use the snap trap with peanut butter underneath the trigger. I also close in the little metal 'V' tab a little bit to make them go off easier.

Good luck wiht it!


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

My 2 cents...I've been doing battle with the critters for years. They have gotten inside the walls and run around (mostly at night), which freaks everyone out...and when they're in the wall you can't use traps on them. And yes they've been in the kitchen too - but not recently. I've been working the 'keep them out' angle. Over the years, I've found many places where they could get inside - and sealed each one. Seems the builders were a little careless when they built my house. Here's my list of places to look...

Garage - Check the garage door/floor gasket (seal) at the bottom and replace (shim) as needed so no light comes inside the garage. Check the sides of the garage door for gaps, try to adjust them out or seal as needed.

Basement - check the top of the cement wall where meets the wood foundation (sill plate) of the house. On a windy day check for drafts of cold air - if the air can blow in, maybe there's a gap where a critter can get in. If you have cobwebs up in those corners, are they 'blowing around' a bit? Look for mouse debris (nuts, chewed material etc), wherever they get entrance here they make a big obvious mess. Seal as needed and you might save some energy too. I have an unfinished basement making this much easier.

Hatchway - the doors on mine had a 2" overhand beyond the cement foundation. Struggled with how to seal that (replacment doors not available in the correct size) so I used several layers of the 'Great stuff' spray insulation. That seems to have worked there. 
Lastly - inspect outside around foundation, especially where utilities enter the house, dryer vent etc. Any gaps? Inspect every inch where the house meets the foundation, use a small stick and do some poking. I recently found a gap I had overlooked just between the siding and the foundation, I had checked this spot visually many times. Once I pushed a stick into the "small gap" it was obviously much bigger than I had thought, and shells & litter started tumbling out! Some gaps can be sealed with steel wool - they can't chew it, seems to work great. And that 'great stuff' foam insulation.

Good luck!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Agree on the Electronic traps, made by Victor and they WORK! No handling of the mouse.

Dave


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer about the mouse in the house







We are lucky we have mini Schnauzer and they are good mousers, they catch and kill them before that can get into the house. My DW the other day screamed when she was letting the dogs in and noticed a mouse tail sticking out of Molly's mouth, I had to ge her to spit it out and it was hard to tell is ever a mouse.







I told the DW, and this is the dog you let kiss you on the face


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm, and I just read that one mouse can have a litter of up to sixteen babies and then get pregnant again the next day. Better get the traps out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GOT HIM! and I won't do it that way again..........ever. He must have realized from the night before there was no easily accessible food. We discovered he had been chowing on dog food left in bowls. Dogs are fed once a day but sometimes there a few bites left and he had been dragging it into his nest.We had put everything away for last 2 nights. The sticky traps were set out in kitchen areas and in Taylins room where I discovered he had been in the hideabed which after stripping bedding and washing in hottest available water I didn't remake or refold bed. Anyway, Rick set traps out last night and when I got up I only found one calling card in the kitchen so I suspected we got him and started checking traps, he was on the sticky trap in Taylin's room. Now, don't read any further if you don't want to know why I won't use the stickies trap again..................
He had managed to move across the trap and there was swath of gray fur. He was still stuck by his feet and getting towards edge and squeaking his head off. Ok, now THAT got me. Yes, he'd a dirty little varmint and he was in my babies room but dang it, I AM an animal lover and it killed me to hear that. It was 4:00 a.m. and Rick was still sleeping, waking HIM would cause some squeaking







so I had to put on my big girl pants and deal with it. Now keep in mind I am sissy! So I found a box and slid the trap into it all the while he's squeaking and my heart is breaking but I couldn't risk that he'd actually get off that trap. I set the box outside and when Rick woke up, told him to deal with it. 
In the future, it'll be the snap traps or the other ones mentioned by someone that you get at Ace hardware. 
Thanks to everyone for responding.Yesterday I had called the exterminator guy who sprays for spiders for us and asked him what he thought and he said it sounded like only one mouse since yesterday there were only 6 calling cards on the counter in one spot. He also said this isn't the time of year they have babies so I hope he's right. I poked around the insulation on the stove and didn't find anything (THANK YOU GOD!). Here is a pic of the insulation home he made.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Those sticky traps are a night mare. I used 1 one time and will never use them again. I prefer fast and deadly. I cant stand to see any thing suffer. I still make the DH take out the little critters after their caught. Give me a full grown cow any day over a mouse. I don't like any thing that is that fast and sneaky. I had a run in with 4 mice at the same time as a child and they made a road of me. I steer clear of them to this day. Congratulations on removing the varmint.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so Rick went checked the mouse in the box and sure enough it had gotten off the sticky trap and was running around in the box. He was taking it to a field on way to work and releasing it. Don't blame him, I don't expect him to kill it with his hand or foot or whatever...ewww.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mice can find there way back from over a mile away....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Mice can find there way back from over a mile away....


too many other houses to choose from before he gets to mine--------I hope!


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

My kinda funny mouse story...so one mid-winter night at 2am I'm working, and I hear a little skuttling sound in the kitchen. 'It' is on the counter, sees me and darts behind the curtain. So I take a blunt object and (sorry) but I get the better of him. I dispose of it into the snowbank on the deck, assuming I'll never see it again and choose not to tell the DW







Of course, a few weeks later the snow melts - and I get the question when I get home from work..."did you kill a mouse a few weeks ago???!!! Busted!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Mice can find there way back from over a mile away....


Yeah I hear they are better than a Homing Pigeon, and can actually find their way home from more than 100 miles and also leave a scent trail other mice will follow.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmm, and I just read that one mouse can have a litter of up to sixteen babies and then get pregnant again the next day. Better get the traps out.


Yep... I really doubt there was just one!
It must have been the "lookout mouse" LOL








The others are just waiting to see what kind of
traps or what ever so they can plot against you!









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I saw an advertisement for these cool traps maded by Decon I think - the mouse goes in, the trap goes off and you never have to see a thing - they are trapped inside a plastic disc and killed instantly - I was thinking about getting a couple of those for the OB - our cats patrol the house.


I looked at those that spin close and they have the adhevise strip inside so I think the mouse would starve to death if he didn't struggle to death. I also saw tube like ones that you set the bait in and the run in and are caught and then you go release somewhere , like at your boss' house or something


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

redmonaz said:


> Ace Hardware carries one that electrocutes them. People I work with have used them and are pleased. There was nothing to prevent small hands from getting inside so I did not try it. I use the snap trap with peanut butter underneath the trigger. I also close in the little metal 'V' tab a little bit to make them go off easier.
> 
> Good luck wiht it!


we now have those and set three last night with peanut butter. None went off and I don't see droppings this morning, so perhaps he was a loner mouse! we'll keep setting them and some outside, the neighbors are catching them in their garage and their furnace sits out there and they found some in the insulation of it yesterday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Mice can find there way back from over a mile away....


Yeah I hear they are better than a Homing Pigeon, and can actually find their way home from more than 100 miles and also leave a scent trail other mice will follow.








[/quote]
THE kind of mice we have here are looking for warmer climate and headed to California! I gave them your address







,


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I drove for 2 hours just to see if mice got through my STORAGE DEFENSES and into my RV.

No mice...as of yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yesterday I found where he'd "partied" behind the aquarium and had some peanuts and sunflower seeds chewed up. Before we discovered him there was a bag of peanuts and sunflower seeds by front door for feeding the squirrels out front.The day I found he was living here, I put them in containers. Anyway, after finding his party spot I called Rick to go find the mouse and bring it back so I could kill it. 
My daughter talked to exteminator at her work and he said the mice do love the insulation under the stove tops and usually travel in pairs but there have been no fresh signs of any mice since he caught him. I still believe he got in front door then Taylin kept going in and out and in and out and in..................


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Holy Scat, Dox!
I bet you are creeped out by those vermin. Maybe you could get Bill Murray over there....like in "Caddyshack" where he 'exterminated' the gophers....

I've got 2 cats that are worthless mousers. Prolly cause we chopped off their front claws. I don't know....they seem to like sushi better.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I haven't had a mouse in the house for years. Got up this morning and there were droppings on the stove top and here and there and behind the toaster oven. Spent time with bleach bottle and cleaning up , pulled stove from wall, etc etc. He hasn't gotten into cupboards or drawers yet. At the last minute I lifted the range top, not sure why. I have gas range and the burners are sealed to the top, you only need to lift the top to get to gas piping and electrical , nothing falls inside. Still don't know why I lifted the top but I did. There is a layer of insulation stuff under there and out poked a little grey head with beady eyes. I guess me screaming and leaving the kitchen faster than the speed of sound is pretty funny if you ask Rick. Not so funny in my opinion. Anyway, have traps set everywhere now. I am freaking that what if they made a nest in that stuff and there are babies? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am not looking yet, wait and see if the traps catch anything. I have had the willies all day.


Doxie-Doglover-Too- Let's pray that they haven't invited any other pests or "friends" to live with you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Holy Scat, Dox!
> I bet you are creeped out by those vermin. Maybe you could get Bill Murray over there....like in "Caddyshack" where he 'exterminated' the gophers....
> 
> I've got 2 cats that are worthless mousers. Prolly cause we chopped off their front claws. I don't know....they seem to like sushi better.


Sushi! now that's funny!







Neighbors said I could borrow their cat, Larson, he just plays with whatever he catches, holds it down and eventually smothers it........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I haven't had a mouse in the house for years. Got up this morning and there were droppings on the stove top and here and there and behind the toaster oven. Spent time with bleach bottle and cleaning up , pulled stove from wall, etc etc. He hasn't gotten into cupboards or drawers yet. At the last minute I lifted the range top, not sure why. I have gas range and the burners are sealed to the top, you only need to lift the top to get to gas piping and electrical , nothing falls inside. Still don't know why I lifted the top but I did. There is a layer of insulation stuff under there and out poked a little grey head with beady eyes. I guess me screaming and leaving the kitchen faster than the speed of sound is pretty funny if you ask Rick. Not so funny in my opinion. Anyway, have traps set everywhere now. I am freaking that what if they made a nest in that stuff and there are babies? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am not looking yet, wait and see if the traps catch anything. I have had the willies all day.


Doxie-Doglover-Too- Let's pray that they haven't invited any other pests or "friends" to live with you.









[/quote]
well, quite honestly, there ARE some pests that live a few houses down the road







but our friends, Jay and Carol, live next door


----------

